# Need new snow blower



## laxratnd (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys, i am new to this site and i am from NY. We got hit with a decent amount of snow last week and well my snow blower decided to brake. I cant find parts for my craftsman snowblower or even a manuel for it. So looks like i i will need to be buying a new one. My question is which snow blower with a 29 inch shoot do you guys recommend. I was looking at snapper and honda, but i wanted to know what you guys prefer and like. 

I have model 636.887900 craftsman snowblower, if anybody has a manuel or info on it. 

thanks again


stephen


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

Honda all the way... there 24', 28' and the big owns are all amazing.

Here is there brochure: http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/pdf/Brochures/snowblower_brochure.pdf


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

laxratnd;999488 said:


> Hey guys, i am new to this site and i am from NY. We got hit with a decent amount of snow last week and well my snow blower decided to brake. I cant find parts for my craftsman snowblower or even a manuel for it. So looks like i i will need to be buying a new one. My question is which snow blower with a 29 inch shoot do you guys recommend. I was looking at snapper and honda, but i wanted to know what you guys prefer and like.
> 
> I have model 636.887900 craftsman snowblower, if anybody has a manuel or info on it.
> 
> ...


It all depends on the money you can afford to spend.

I would advise you to buy or borrow the consumer reportds annual book about everything they test inclusing lawn equipment.

Lawnsite.com is another avenue

The Toro singel stage units are very good as well, Apparently they have switched from two cycle engines to four cycle power plants but from what I have seen they are very good for deep snows as any snow pup will clean to bare ground if you simply tilt it forward and it will pull itself forward at the same time.

I have 2 of them an S200 and a CCR3000 I would have kept the 32 year old one and the twenty year old ones but they wore out the side frames and broke.


----------



## EastCoast (Oct 7, 2004)

Honda sells 4 models in the 28" family, see brochure: http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...quality product... you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*new snow blower*

my apologies for the typos:waving:


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought a John Deere 1130 this year. It's a great machine that replaced a 26 year old John Deere 826. I have a Honda mower and agree that they last a long time but try to find a dealer for service or parts. Once they started selling Hondas in Home Depot they cut their dealers out of the loop. I never had a Snapper but thet have been around forever.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Like Leon mentioned, it really depends on how much you want to spend, but the availability of a local service outlet is key too. I agree you won't go wrong with a Toro or Honda (if you have the money), but you may want to look into a Simplicity too. I have a 1428 Simplicity (ran about 1200+ tax a couple years ago) that handles the wet stuff well. And if something ever does need to be addressed, my dealer is about a mile down the road!


----------



## pro24bert (Aug 14, 2009)

ariens pro, best snowblower i have ever owned. just don't buy a toro


----------



## ballbusta (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree If its in your price range the Ariens pro is very reliable last back to back storms we had i could not clean in between storms because of downed trees I have a ariens 1332 pro 13 hp 32 " and a 400 foot driveway The Ariens went through the four feet of snow like it was nothing


----------

